# Fiat Ducato Conversion



## 106274

Hi all. We've just purchase a Fiat Ducato LWB Hi-top van for a self conversion. We would be grateful for any advice on insulation, roof vents (we were told they cannot open upright as in a caravan but only from one side), materials to use for cupboards, in fact anything you can think of.

Many thanks.

Nic & Ade


----------



## Melly

If you want loads of advice try this site http://www.sbmcc.co.uk/
It really helped me on my build.


----------



## 104746

I may be predjudiced but the Sloop5 gives a good idea of what can be done in a LWB Ducato Hightop van the link below shows some idea of what can be done with one of those vans. The manufacturers brochure gave details of insulation thickneses etc, but sadly I don't have an electronic copy, nor can I find a link to it.

http://www.auto24.de/anzeige-1,334,1497398/Sloop-5/ADRIA-Sloop-5?&

Other proprietry conversions of this van are the Adria Win


----------



## maddie

hi will get back to-nite
terry


----------



## 105109

*van conversion*

Hello,

Try Rainbow Conversions website

I think it is www.rainbowconversions.co.uk or something of the like.

Jacobite


----------



## maddie

Hi sorry about the delay ,here goes
http://doors.homestylekitchens.co.uk/ made to measure doors

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/ everything

Knolbeck caravans derwnt way brampton barnsley sorry i have no number but they have some very cheap windows £100- full size cookers £350 fridges £350 and swivel seats bases(£25) I would make this the first stop then to o'learys for what you do not get at knolbeck
rock wool for insulation - walls 
o'learys do polyseal eco 101 & 102 at £2 a tube(like sicaflex) a great saving on sicaflex that can vary from £6 upwards
terry


----------



## 106411

Hi guys
Don't know if this will help you but i am personally almost finished a build on a Fiat Ducato Lwb Hi Top van which started of life as a 15 seater minibus i have a site detailing a lot of what we did along with the problems we had to overcome and a whole lot more which can be found at http:www.freewebs.com/expertbuild 
Hope this will be of some help
Yours
Dougie


----------

